# Bench Dog 40-001 ProTop Contractor Benchtop Router Table



## RCGoodin (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello All,

I'm thinking about investing in:

*Bench Dog 40-001 ProTop Contractor Benchtop Router Table*

Anyone have any comments on this piece of equipment? $249.00 on Amazon.

Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

It is only a very small table, Rick. [although the Oak Park table is only 16 x 30]

What do you plan to make on it?


----------



## Marvingee (Nov 9, 2012)

Rick,
I have owned one for about 5 years and am not disappointed.
It's well built and sturdy. Knowing what I do---I'd do it again.
The heavy duty split fence, dust collection and rigidity are all a plus.
It is a little smaller than others, but I have a small area to work with and have not found it to be a detriment. 

Be well,
Marvin


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Howdy Rick, unless you are really hurting for floor space I would really take a look at the Grizzly for a $100 less than the Bench Dog. I have one and it is whole lot of table for $140, I love it. Download the manual so you can see what all is included and the capabilities. I think Mike and some members are planning on testing this table with 3+HP routers, in Detroit in the near future.

T10432 Router Table with Stand

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/t10432_m.pdf


----------



## RCGoodin (Feb 23, 2013)

Willway said:


> Howdy Rick, unless you are really hurting for floor space I would really take a look at the Grizzly for a $100 less than the Bench Dog. I have one and it is whole lot of table for $140, I love it. Download the manual so you can see what all is included and the capabilities. I think Mike and some members are planning on testing this table with 3+HP routers, in Detroit in the near future.
> 
> 
> Hi Dick,
> ...


----------



## RCGoodin (Feb 23, 2013)

Marvingee said:


> Rick,
> I have owned one for about 5 years and am not disappointed.
> It's well built and sturdy. Knowing what I do---I'd do it again.
> The heavy duty split fence, dust collection and rigidity are all a plus.
> ...


Hi Marvin,

Thanks for the reply. I'm still investigating and felt this looked like a good purchase. Now I'm leaning toward a horizontal router stand by MLCS. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## RCGoodin (Feb 23, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> It is only a very small table, Rick. [although the Oak Park table is only 16 x 30]
> 
> What do you plan to make on it?


Hi James,

I would really like to make new kitchen cabinet doors, picture frames, and simple, artistic, trinkets for my clients. I'm a realtor and I like giving gifts that have a personal twist.


----------



## thpalex (Feb 12, 2016)

You can also read on OyDeals as well.


----------

